# Brandied Cranberry Sauce



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 17, 2008)

Brandied Cranberry Sauce   

1 package fresh cranberries
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup orange juice
1 tablespoon orange rind
1/4 cup brandy

Combine all ingredients except the brandy in a 3-quart casserole. Mix well, cover with wax paper and microwave on HIGH for 5 minutes. Stir well. Cover and cook on HIGH for 5 to 7 minutes longer, until cranberries pop and sauce has thickened. Add brandy during last minute of cooking. Let stand covered until cool.

Refrigerate. Can also be made in advance and frozen.

Makes about two cups.
______________________________________________________


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmm....  that sounds good.  I am about ready to make my Cranberry Sauce for Thanksgiving. Think I'll add some brandy.  Thanks!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had great success w/ this recipe. My family loved it (except for ONE person) who still thinks the canned jelled one is the best)! LOL ....So we do both.  The brandy really gives it that "extra" zing and the best part is, its done in the microwave and so easy!  Enjoy


----------



## *amy* (Nov 17, 2008)

This does sound delish.  Thank you Luvs2.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds good.... we all know how Suzi loves her Brandy!

I make one just about the same but with Amaretto. Yummy!!!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^^^
Maybe next year.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 21, 2008)

I make pretty much the same thing but with Courvoisier... my family LOVES it... its funny beacuse our TG is heavily Italian and we never really did the cranberry thing so they were all wary of it at first but they seem amazed and its the easiest thing to make... I just stick the ingredients in a le creuset until they cook down and walla


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds great, i'm gonna try that this year! thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jayde (Nov 21, 2008)

I was just thinking what I was going to do this year. Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 24, 2008)

Luvs2Cook, your recipe is similar to the one I make, minus the orange rind and juice. 
Had never thought of adding orange rind and orange juice to this dish. 
I'll have to try your recipe one of these days, as yours sounds good too!


Baked Brandied Cranberries 

2-(12 ounce) bags cranberries 
2 cups granulated sugar 
1/4 cup brandy 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 

Place the cranberries in a glass 13x9x2-inch baking dish. 
Cover the cranberries with the 2 cups of sugar; do not stir. 
Cover tightly with aluminum foil. 
Bake 50-55 minutes in a 350 degree oven; until the cranberries burst. 
Remove from oven. Remove foil and stir. Let stand 10 minutes. 
Drizzle with the brandy. Stir in the 1/3 cup of sugar. 
Cool to room temperature; then refrigerate. 
Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 25, 2008)

They're almost identical! I love the 'orange' flavor that is added.


----------

